# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Struggles that come with Agoraphobia :(

## Vert1go

I have had many struggles with Agoraphobia and I would love to hear some of yours as well... 

I will start... I have disappointed a lot of people because of my fear of leaving my home. Mainly my kids, they say they understand but I know that they wish I could go to the movies, out to eat, swimming, or anything a normal mom would do with their kids out side of the home. And I'm sure that a lot of us have these same feelings from time to time

----------


## Katie

Sorry to hear it's got that bad that it effects kids. :/  I hope you get better, for there sake! And yours.

----------


## Vert1go

Thank you Katie...its a work in progress every single day and the fact that I struggle even with my kids being my motivation says that I have got a problem...lol I am determined to beat this so I can do those things with my kids eventually...fingers crossed  ::):

----------

